# Tear/beard staining - black dog



## lauraabeth (May 21, 2016)

Hi, I'm just wondering if you can give me some advice regarding tear stains. I have a black cockapoo and she's slowly developed tear stains. I have tried filtered water plus grain free food and nothing is making a difference. Anyone know of anything else I can try to get rid of them? Thank you in advance.


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi there 

We have a strawberry blonde  Cockapoo and he started to get reddish/brown tear stains a couple of weeks after we got him at 9 weeks and so after some research we instantly switched him on to filtered water and also give him one of these chews per day:

http://www.naturvet.com/product/tear-stain-soft-chew/ 

We order ours from Ebay from this seller:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NaturVet-...660352?hash=item4ae7361200:g:A8kAAOSwPhdVE3vo

Now I couldn't tell you whether it's the filtered water or the chew, but the tear stains disappeared very quickly indeed, in a few days as I seem to remember. We continue to give him filtered water and one chew per day and the problem never returned.

The chews might work for you too, if you are already giving the filtered water why not give those a try too? They're fairly inexpensive, one tub lasts 2.5months. I hope you find something that works for you.


----------

